# Funnest group around!



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

I have more fun with this group and the members than any other group im in.Just wanted to give you all a thumbs up! :thumbsup: 
DRAGjet


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

same here... the other boards are dead compared to this one


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

High praise....:thumbsup: ...there is family here...better than family, the truth of it, hey!


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Yeah man! same here!! .. :thumbsup:


Wes


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Dragula said:


> I have more fun with this group and the members than any other group im in.Just wanted to give you all a thumbs up! :thumbsup:
> DRAGjet


Your still not getting my Bud light! LOL

Agreed guys. I wandered aimlessly through the wasteland until I found this band of brothers.

Knowledge, humor, and generosity are just the tip of the iceberg here. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

I would like to propose another build off.This one using the model motoring 55 Chevy,this contest will have a first prize!Same guidelines as before with the Willy's.Any questions please call me at 859-356-1566,anytime.Looking forward to the response!
Chris


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Yeah this place is great. Guess I found a home here.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Yes, this sure is a great and very active group.

We need to have another get together. A few years ago some of ue got together at Nostalgia Hobby in NJ. Anyone in this area interested in doing somrthing like this again? Maybe some place a little bigger. Bud's HO maybe?


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

micyou03 said:


> Yes, this sure is a great and very active group.
> 
> We need to have another get together. A few years ago some of ue got together at Nostalgia Hobby in NJ. Anyone in this area interested in doing somrthing like this again? Maybe some place a little bigger. Bud's HO maybe?


 Why not one of the local slot car shows? We need to keep them alive.
Parsippany would be my choice for something in the area you mention - the drive into and back from the Long Island show makes my dentist visit seem pleasant.

Joe


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Yeah ditto that...*

This IS the real deal alright. We even got ourselves a coach!! nd :lol:


----------



## Scafremon (Dec 11, 2006)

videojimmy said:


> same here... the other boards are dead compared to this one


Ohhh!!! So you go to other boards!!

MOMMMMMMMMM!


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Grandcheapskate said:


> Why not one of the local slot car shows? We need to keep them alive.
> Parsippany would be my choice for something in the area you mention - the drive into and back from the Long Island show makes my dentist visit seem pleasant.
> 
> Joe



Slot car show is good, but at a hobby shop like Nostalgia or Bud's we can get some track time in together. 

When is the next Parsippany show?


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I'm definatley hitting the next Parsipanny show.


----------



## mopar78 (Sep 23, 2004)

That's funny Grandcheapskate, I say the same thing about the Parsippany show.Its like hell getting back into queens from New Jersey.No problems from Long isl though....lol.But i would probably go to the next N.J. show or to a hobby shop with a track.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Chris and Everyone,

I feel that this is the best board ever. I went out tonight to a local Auto Show and met up with my Best Friend Dan from High School (1983 grads we are) and afterwards we went to the Chrome bar (the bar in that parking lot that sponsors the show) for a few drinks and live music. 

Well my friend told me that the doctors told him and his family that his Mother (in a home) will pass away some time within the next 2 weeks. He has already lost his Father. He didn't tell me this till later in the night before we went home. Not trying to bum anyone out but, I will be going to another funeral soon. Her health over the last couple of years is not that great and my friend seems to be taking this pretty well. 

Both my parents are still alive and I know from other people that have lost both of there parents that this can be pretty tramatic when they are both gone. Hey they are your parents. Had one gal at work come up to me on her Fathers first aniversary of passing away and hug me tight crying. It hurts to lose a close loved one and it hurts me to know my best friend is going through this right now. I will be ther for him as many others in his friend and family circle will also. 

Two other people I work with have lost their mothers in the last month and we bumped into one of the guys that this happened to tonight. I told Dan that Larry had recently lost his mother also. Time heals and life goes on.

Chris (Dragula) was there for me tonight as I called him and he was very supportive of my need to talk to someone about this. My Wife took the kids to Kansas City for a couple of days to Great Wolf Lodge water park. Thanks Chris for beeing there when I needed someone to talk to.

I would like to ask everyone here to pray for my friend Dan and his family during this time of sorrow. This realy made me think tonight on the way home. We need to live our lives every day to the fullest. I try to do that but, now am reminded by this that every day we are alive is important. Not just some days. Hug your parents if you still can. God Bless.

Thank you, Bob


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Dragula said:


> I would like to propose another build off.This one using the model motoring 55 Chevy,this contest will have a first prize!Same guidelines as before with the Willy's.Any questions please call me at 859-356-1566,anytime.Looking forward to the response!
> Chris


Chris,

If you are building a MM 55 then I will. Talk to you on the phone about this one soon. I just bought 2 of them off E-Bay and they should be in the mail by the time I get home from work.


I got my 55 block of plastic doaner mobile..... well almost. Count me in and let me know when to start O.K.? :wave: 

Bob...zilla


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Be sure and count all your blessings Bob. I usually count them twice in case I forget some. My Ma's a nut, 77 and still hell on wheels. Thats her 'Vette pictured below! Of course it's mine when it needs fixin. LOL. 

She runs Hall's Zoo - 3 House cats, 3 rouge outdoor cats, Several deer/does and their fawns, 2 fat grey squirrels, and goes through 80 pounds of bird food a year. I'm expecting a lion, tiger or bear any day; maybe all three!  

Chris: A fiddy fie contest with no rules other than a MM bod to start? Goody goody goody - oh boy oboyo boy :thumbsup: 

Reckon I better get one! :tongue:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Bill,
Your Mom's Vette?  Great looker, always did like that version, especially the wheels. 

And yes, there's a great group of people here! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

I have to say dittos on the great group of people on this board. :thumbsup: 

And Bill has Bud Light. Throw some brats on the grill and we'll all be over! :hat:


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

*board rocks*

Im with everyone else. 
Hey, what can you say ..this board is like a good old lyrnd skynrd song.. It rocks with a listening tune.. :dude: 
55 chevy build off.. Lets see. if I tell her I need this she will ...LOL
Never mind.. Count me in.. :thumbsup: 
Finishing up a few others I have to and then I will have time to build more :freak:


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

micyou03 said:


> Slot car show is good, but at a hobby shop like Nostalgia or Bud's we can get some track time in together.
> 
> When is the next Parsippany show?


 Pete usually runs the shows in May and November. I think Bob's shows in LI are October, December and Super Bowl Sunday.

Joe


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I;m really gonna try to be at the one in NJ this fall. 
It would be great to meet some of you guys there.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I've done LI many times. Parsippany would be just as easy for me.


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

This is a fine group of folks, no doubt, and every bit of time spent chatting or posting is time well spent. 

Question about the "family reunion": for those of us who don't live a couple hours from NJ or LI, and have maybe never even been to a slot car show, could you lay this out way in advance and give all the details? There is always a small chance a trip I might be taking anyway can be scheduled such that I could actually make it!


----------



## *MAYHEM* (May 4, 2007)




----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

This is me and my TM. :wave: (See? no mullet! :tongue: )

Her name is Domyno.  

I love slot cars. :thumbsup: 

I love HT. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

I love my TM best, though! (Because she lets me play toy cars with the rest of you great people!) :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Oh, theres a mullet, it's pulled back.
I too love to come here to talk to all my gay little slot car buddies (as the wife calls us) lol


----------



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

joez870 said:


> Her name is Domyno.


She looks familiar (as in someone famous). I can't think of it right now though. That's gonna drive me nuts. :tongue:


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Any interest in the MM 55 build up??
DRAGjet


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Got some bods on the way. I'll be building either way!


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

Re 55 chevy's

Maybe I'm the last one to notice, but no more 55 Chevys on MM website. No more GM cars at all, even the box art posters with the 60 vette and Riviera on it are gone. 

Try to flatter their heritage, and all you get is cease and desist lol. 

1. I'm glad I got my posters when I did, no telling if or when they'll be available again.

2. Really makes we want to go out and support the general now - NOT, less than ever. Well, I guess they have to make a little money wherever they can LOL! Making a very little money off 50's and 60's vintage stuff won't make up for bad decisions made then, and more recently.

So, you buying MM chevys through dealer stock, or are they getting pulled too?


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

SplitPoster said:


> Re 55 chevy's
> 
> Maybe I'm the last one to notice, but no more 55 Chevys on MM website. No more GM cars at all, even the box art posters with the 60 vette and Riviera on it are gone.
> 
> ...




Funny all thisa cease and desist stuff.. I remeber as a kid with my slots I knew the brand of my car and wanted a real one, now they want a arm and leg to do a copy or anything that even vaguley infringes.. I thought it was free advertising Brain wash the kids.. I found a local machine shop with a injection mold and asked how much to do such and such.. was surprized how cheap it was.. ( Have no Idea why they go over seas and pay to ship the stuff back...) Then had to call work anyways asked Sharon a few questions and she looked some stuff up.. HOLY CRAP! I imagine AW and such got a much better deal then the common your first born and all the blood in your body offer I got.. But Ford and Gm have always been vigorus about protecting trademarks.. for the simple fact if you fail to protect it you surrender it ( STUPID STUPID LAW) So yes all us REsin guys could get the dreaded letters.. But I doubt a guy making 5 resin casts for buds would get charged .. others Iwouldn't turn my back on GM they have the lawyers already paid so its a free hassle for them and if you have already produced them you owe and its most likely going to be what I was "Offered" 15k plus 13% try selling cheap slots with that tacked on....


Dave


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

Yeah Coach, can you imagine what $15K is to GM? When they were hot sellers, GM made more than that off one loaded SUV. It's obvious they should ask for agreements and copyright respect. However, the bad will they nurture and cultivate through actions like these, making it prohibitively expensive for little guys, undoubtedly cost them much more. Corporate legal team in place, like a lot of companies, free reign to do what they want, fight who they choose to, no view of the larger picture - they get paid whether the company sells cars and trucks or not.


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

15 K to Gm is nothing.. Heck I had wrenches worth that much when I set up turrets walk off on a monthly basis and no one gave a crap. I am sure if I walked in with a suit and tie Showed my Retired Employee card and maybe shaved it would be sizably cheaper.. But to do something without it even if I said its a daveplala.. not a chance Copywrite law favours the owner in some cases and induendo is one.. If I weere some of the guys on here I would b-slap my lawyer as he is giving bad advice or hes plain stupid. LOL.. Man if I owned one of the big 3 right now I would be paying Tom/Dan/phil etal to make my cars in model size just to get the kids going DAD thats like my Toy car Get us a real One wah wah wah... I know I was looking at a wagon when I bought my t-type because my Eldest daugher ( Much younger then) wouldn't stop saying No Daddy get that one its cooler....So it works...so many buissnesses so many people running them that have not a clue...

Dave


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*I Thought Eveyone Knew!*

My bad. When Dragula suggested the contest I as well found nada on the MM site. Checked a few other boards and the intel was already out. Including a selller name change on the bay as well.

A link to GM's claim can be found on HO List a few pages back and the subsequent firestorm of speculations. Bottom line is whether MM has the rights or not, GM thinks not. GM is crying foul.

A few bods can still be found on the bay under MM's new handle, and independent sellers also.

I blame our litigious society, and agree whole heartedly with the premise/question, "Dont they have bigger fish to fry?"

But once again the letter of the law comes into play so the machinations begin and wheels of justice begin to grind down another good thing.

Yeah I paid a bit much for the bods, but supported Harrison anyway. Probably needs evey sawbuck he can lay his hands on. Least I could do for a guy about to be snarfed up in the gears of a merciless machine.

Modified the website, changed the bay handle, documents on other boards; By all indications it looks like they're taking it pretty seriously.

Bad PR for GM, A rainy day for MM too...Bet the lawyers make out OK though.


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

In Kentucky,we deal with lawyers in a most sensible manner.I mostly let my .50 cal Desert Eagle do my litigating.Nuff said.
DRAGjet


----------



## Scafremon (Dec 11, 2006)

What/who is MM?


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Scafremon said:


> What/who is MM?


 MM is Model Motoring, a company started by Woodrow Harrision in either the late 1990s or early 2000s. He started by making new injection molded bodies and selling them on original Aurora chassis. There are 18 different models he produced, most of them in 12-24 different colors or paint schemes. The bodies are excellent.
He went on to produce the Thunderplus chassis which was supposed to be an exact replica of the Thunderjet chassis. Unfortunately, he also had some problems getting the duplication correct. His first error came when the chassis had 50 ohm armatures instead of 15 ohm; some of us were able to get replacement armatures. I also understand the wheelbase is slightly different than an Aurora Thunderjet; I remember someone saying it was the same as the Aurora vibrator chassis.
The company has been dormant for, I would say, the last 4-5 years.

Joe


----------



## Scafremon (Dec 11, 2006)

Dormat, in as far as producing new body designs, but you can still buy some bodies from them, correct?

Just no more GM stuff?


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

Nudder (lol, as differentiated from Nuther),

I ordered from them directly in February. Might be just as easy and quick to buy new bodies you want on e bay. ID was modelmho, now I see ratherboring (?) is selling them. I am going to buy a few more at some point. As he did an especially nice job on the GTO Tiger body, I would guess all drag car bodies look equally good.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

MM's bodies are first rate. In my opinion, they're the best repros by far. 
I only wish they made more body styles. 

their chassis... well that's another story, although I had pretty good luck with them, lots of others have not.


----------

